
How Using an Ultrawide Monitor Boosted My Productivity (and Can Boost Yours) - ourmandave
http://lifehacker.com/how-using-an-ultrawide-monitor-boosted-my-productivity-1782833923
======
greendestiny_re
This article is a paid undisclosed promotion of widescreens.

~~~
ChuckMcM
of course it is, most of lifehacker is composed of that kind of "journalism".
That said it can still be an honest evaluation.

My particular issue with 'multi-homing' monitors is that they don't stay
homed. Specifically on my setup I've got a windows machine plugged into the
DVI port of one of my monitors, when Linux blanks the displays, windows
decides it is time to shine and comes on. Waking up Linux only lets one
monitor switch on, the other stays on the windows host.

So far no monitors I've found have a "port preference" setting where if there
is signal on port A always display it over port B or port C. I guess what I'm
hoping for is more KVM capability in the monitors.

That said, since every monitor seems to have USB ports anyway, actually
_making_ them KVM like where I could switch the port they were using based on
a keystroke and they would switch both video and USB to that set of
connectors? That would be pretty awesome.

